# Switching to raw after GDV then bloat ....



## James1892 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ok, bit of background first;

Last year Shelby just scraped through the Bloat - GDV emergency, He's been fine since, A few vomiting spells when he's had treats but thats about it. 

On saturday he went through his usual routine, Up at 6am - walked then fed at 9am - with the addition of his nextgaurd flea tablet. We went out for the day, came home around 4pm Took him out, he was playing for a good our, came home and 10 mins later he was 3 times the size - However (presumably thanks to his stiches last time) he was no where near as bad, he was in full spirits and still himself. 

We got him to the vet and after he was fixed, stomach pumped etc he's home. However - the vet suggested changing his diet, He's always advised us against moving food as Shelby has quite a sensative stomach didn't seem to have trouble with the kibble he was already being fed when we got him (Aged 3) Now he's 5 he's been through this twice. 

My plan is now to switch him to raw - Whats the best way to go about this? Does anyone have similar experience they can share? 

Thanks


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

There are a lot of raw feeding groups on facebook. Join a few and ask there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't help with the food but you should really enter your dog in the bloat study being done right now, if the dog is purebred. They are looking for more dogs that have bloated.

What they've found so far is the same genetic disposition of of the body being unable to produce the good bacteria needed to maintain a healthy gut. That implies that in addition to a good chance, you should add prebiotic foods to the diet as well as probiotics.

If you send me a PM, I can send you the info to enter him. It's a very simple mouth swab and stool sample.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure of your location but I would either transition to a good premade raw that is totally balanced to begin while you do your research....or find raw supplier and have them set up a diet to transition. I personally changed over 'cold turkey' with my dogs when we started raw. Chicken leg 1/4s that I separated, green tripe, a very small amount of liver and beef heart. My dogs were not sensitive to food(one was almost 12 when I switched her to raw). I did keep the portions conservative when I began as overfeeding can cause runny poop.

I agree with getting on some of the facebook groups, though I would not rely on them totally, they do have files that are worth reading.

One group I value for nutrition information is Monica Segal. She has a good book with raw diet included called Optimal Nutrition. https://www.facebook.com/groups/K9Kitchen/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Monica also posted files on previous foods a few months ago. If you can't find it, let me know. I think I saved the posts.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bloat study contact 

Michael Alan Harkey, PhD

Clonal Tracking and Canine Resource Development

Mail Stop D1-100

Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center

[email protected]


----------



## James1892 (Jan 22, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> Not sure of your location but I would either transition to a good premade raw that is totally balanced to begin while you do your research....or find raw supplier and have them set up a diet to transition. I personally changed over 'cold turkey' with my dogs when we started raw. Chicken leg 1/4s that I separated, green tripe, a very small amount of liver and beef heart. My dogs were not sensitive to food(one was almost 12 when I switched her to raw). I did keep the portions conservative when I began as overfeeding can cause runny poop.
> 
> I agree with getting on some of the facebook groups, though I would not rely on them totally, they do have files that are worth reading.
> 
> One group I value for nutrition information is Monica Segal. She has a good book with raw diet included called Optimal Nutrition. https://www.facebook.com/groups/K9Kitchen/


We've found a supplier who will send a breed specific diet and will include his special needs, I'm going to speak with them further and see what the suggest, It seems expensive - £55/$76 for a months supply? 

I'm in England so sadly alot of the usual go-to produce people suggest on here I struggle to locate!.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh!! I thought you said New England! Contact Mike anyways on the study and see what he says.

Maybe hire Monica for a consult on diet? I don't believe in breed specific diets. But she will create one for your individual dog and his needs.


----------

